# New puppy training schedule



## newtogoldens123 (Mar 18, 2015)

We just got our new golden girl last Friday and she's doing great! We have an x pen for her when we are at home and busy and for feeding (she dumps her food and water over too easily to feed in crate). We sleep her in a crate or when we are gone. She wakes up about 615 and we go outside. She plays until about 645 and I feed her and put her in the pen. Get the kids off to school and then take her back out and play outside. She usually naps and then we do training commands. She's got sit and down and a short stay!! Yay!!

What kind of schedule do you train your dogs? Or do u have one?

Right now with potty training I feel like we are out as much as in!! She doesn't love her down or crate right now so we are working on that too. I can lure her in her crate but it takes some doing.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We don't really have a schedule. It's kind of just a go with the flow. We do training a few times a week and we use everyday situations as a training tool.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Kelvin came home April 12th.

Now that he is relaxed and being himself in the house we are going to be starting training. 
There is a dog trainer locally who will be working with us. He is going for the AKC STAR Puppy course (a precursor to the CGC title)

Kelvins daily routine is

*6 AM* wake up go out side pee, come in eat and drink. Go back out side and pee & poo.
Goes into the x-pen while I get the children up, fed and dressed. Then the kids play with him in the yard or I take him for a walk.
*8:30* am in the crate up to noon. 
*12 pm* go out side pee, come in eat and drink. Then back in the crate (Husband comes home for lunch)
*3 pm* back out side and pee & poo. (I come home for lunch)
*5:30* PM go out side pee, come in eat and drink. Goes into the x-pen while the children do their homework.
he stays out up to *9:30 pm* go for a small walk to get any pee and poo out of his system.
*10 pm* he's out, and we restart in the morning.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations  Sounds like you all are off to a great start! The more time you spend with her this first year or so, the bigger the payoff down the road. If you haven't signed up for a puppy kindergarten class yet, it's not too early. All the good ones fill up quickly, don't settle for Petsmart unless you have to - look for a training club or get a referral from your breeder or local Golden club. 

Buy an egg timer and every time she comes in, set it for about 30 minutes and make sure you don't forget to take her out as some of her newness wears off and you have to focus on chores. A bell on the backdoor hung on a ribbon is a great way to start teaching her how to let you know when she needs to go outside, this will be a couple months down the road, but she's smart and it's never too soon to start planning.

Keep training her in 5 minute sessions as many times a day as you possibly can. Use you tube and search for clicker training videos, Susan Garrett's Crate Games is an often recommended video on this forum that many swear by. You can feed your puppy in her crate with the door open and see if that helps her get used to it. I used to hide treats in my puppy's crate all the time so that anytime she looked in her crate in our room or in her kitchen crate she was sure to find something from the "treat fairy" it worked and at bedtime we would head up stairs and she would run like a madman straight to her crate to look for her goody.

Have her drag a short, inexpensive leash around to get accustomed to it and then gradually introduce walking to her, feeding her/luring with a treat for each step she takes. Be a pez dispenser, practice daily. Feed part of her meals out of your pocket by hand and as she gets older, use them for training treats and have her practice her lessons at meal time.

If you have long hallway, close the doors and sit at the open end, use a rolledup pair of socks or a small, soft paint roll cover and start teaching her to retrieve. Make the game fun and strengthen her instinct so that she will be easy to exercise as she gets older. You can trade the sock ball for a treat and gradually teach her to bring it all the way back to you.

Make sure you are getting her out and about with you every day before the weather gets really hot. put a small crate in the car and let her go with you to do anything possible, let her see people and have strangers give her a treat for sitting. Never go anywhere without treats in your pocket so you can give positive reinforcement for anything good that happens and help her learn to associate new things with happy rewards. You can't just socialize her for a couple weeks and slack off, she needs to go lots of places for the first year or so to get through her different phases of development as a confident pet.

Enjoy her and take lots of photos every day We need a photo on this thread I think


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

photo of my Kelvin. 

10 1/2 weeks


----------

